# Deepest Condolences



## miss giggles (Mar 31, 2008)

I did a party in Catford on Sunday. Due to a rail replacement services, I had the dubious pleasure of traveling right through south east London to Holborn.

As a result of this, I would like to offer my deepest condolences to any posters afflicted with an SE postcode. In particular, those who may live on Brockley rd, one of the most offensive parts of my sad journey. 

The whole place needs a spring clean. I was particularly taken with a pub named "The Beaten Path" unfortunately, the sign had crumbled, and now reads as "the Beaten". It's patrons complimented the name in a most disturbing fashion. 

I will pray for you all. 

Concerned of Richmond.


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't need any condolences thanks, my part of SE is pretty lovely ta


----------



## Griff (Mar 31, 2008)

What is this SE London of which you speak? 

Went to Peckham once to pick up a Beetle, does that count?


----------



## miss giggles (Mar 31, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I don't need any condolences thanks, my part of SE is pretty lovely ta



Borough?


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 31, 2008)

Griff said:


> What is this SE London of which you speak?
> 
> Went to Peckham once to pick up a Beetle, does that count?









i'm pretty sure they have these in Essex...


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 31, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> Borough?


no.


----------



## miss giggles (Mar 31, 2008)

But that is the only nice part.


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 31, 2008)

if you say so


----------



## miss giggles (Mar 31, 2008)

I was told that Dulwich is very nice. Unfortunately, it's surrounded by the rest of SE London.


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 31, 2008)

you were told right then


----------



## miss giggles (Mar 31, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> you were told right then


----------



## rennie (Apr 1, 2008)

I'll let you know that my very own Crystal Palace is stellar, thank you.


----------



## butterfly child (Apr 1, 2008)

I've never been enamoured by SE London either. 

In fact, most of London.. my love affair with the city has crashed and burned.


----------



## d.a.s.h (Apr 1, 2008)

The only pub called 'The Beaten Path' I know is/was on Walworth Road. It's an Irish pub, not the worst of places either.

Brockley Road 'offensive' ho ho, just be grateful you didn't end up on the Old Kent Road otherwise the bus driver might have had to send for the smelling salts.


----------



## ethel (Apr 1, 2008)

i love SE london. you are all wrong. my part is perfectly sunny and green. greenwich, dulwich, brockley are all pretty good too.


----------



## T & P (Apr 1, 2008)

It has to be said that the areas adjacent to the train lines around SE London look, for the most part, like a depressing concrete hellhole that's had all its life suck out of it.

Away from the train lines there are many nice areas to be found though.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> Concerned of Richmond.



Richmond?

jesus. If anywhere in London needs fucking bombing back to the stone age, it's that overprivileged twee fucking shithole


----------



## tarannau (Apr 1, 2008)

Agreed, Richmond's a twee pisshole of curtain-twitching, judgemental arseholes in the main.


----------



## zoltan (Apr 1, 2008)

SE London is great, full of nice people and not full of crime as you may think

Sadly, Bus replacement services take the most direct & not the most sceneic routes

I ought to pop a cap in your ass for uttering such disrespekt


----------



## miss giggles (Apr 1, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Agreed, Richmond's a twee pisshole of curtain-twitching, judgemental arseholes in the main.



At least we clean our curtains. The curtains in Brockley rd look like they've been dipped in tea.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> At least we clean our curtains. The curtains in Brockley rd look like they've been dipped in tea.



At least there aren't swathes of Little Englander 4x4 driving cuntsocks BEHIND the curtains


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2008)

Babur - great Indian restaurant. Nas and Nat's cafe - best Thai restaurant anywhere. Rivoli ballroom in Crofton Park if you want something posher. Brockley Jack theatre. Conservation area if you like that kind of thing. Hilly Fields, Telegraph Hill, One Tree Hill for green spaces.

Brockley lacks a decent pub  - that I would admit. Wickham Arms probably the best of a bad bunch.

As ever, passing through a place and living there give very different impressions.

Richmond isn't even London ffs.


----------



## co-op (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> At least we clean our curtains.



You pay other people to do so you mean.

Richmond = up-their-own-arse surrey snobs. Who cares what they think? 

On the other hand, I suppose it's useful to have wanker-magnet areas; it gathers them all up in one place.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2008)

...the brilliant Jamaican restaurant/take-away opposite Brockley station, which is in ZONE 2, btw...

... the nature reserve by the railway lines...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 1, 2008)

snooty bitch


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 1, 2008)

Oi born and brought up in SE London, there is nothing wrong with it, its Kent thats nasty. Ooh i am all grumpy now.  Actually that reminds me have to wash the windows.

Grumpy Pants of Herne Hill


----------



## Structaural (Apr 1, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Richmond?
> 
> jesus. If anywhere in London needs fucking bombing back to the stone age, it's that overprivileged twee fucking shithole





El Jefe said:


> At least there aren't swathes of Little Englander 4x4 driving cuntsocks BEHIND the curtains



aaaahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2008)

onenameshelley said:


> Oi born and brought up in SE London, there is nothing wrong with it, its Kent thats nasty.


Once you get further out into Bromley or Eltham, yes, then it's horrible.


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2008)

I like SE London


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2008)

Structaural said:


> aaaahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## d.a.s.h (Apr 1, 2008)

Well I like Richmond. Go into Cafe Rouge shut your eyes and with all those people talking about chateau this and baguettes you could be in Provence!


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2008)

I thought this was an April Fool but it's not


----------



## Giles (Apr 1, 2008)

Griff said:


> What is this SE London of which you speak?
> 
> Went to Peckham once to pick up a Beetle, does that count?




You went to Peckham? I hope you remembered your stab-proof vest!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/7324123.stm

Ms Harperson said "it was like wearing a white hairnet at a meat factory, or a hard hat at a building site."

Giles..


----------



## g force (Apr 1, 2008)

d.a.s.h said:


> Well I like Richmond. Go into Cafe Rouge shut your eyes and with all those people talking about chateau this and baguettes you could be in Provence!



Another area inhabited by utter wankers...and despised by many a French person!


----------



## tarannau (Apr 1, 2008)

d.a.s.h said:


> Well I like Richmond. Go into Cafe Rouge shut your eyes and with all those people talking about chateau this and baguettes you could be in Provence!



Eh? I closed my eyes in there and found myself in a branded Francais-lite chain, surrounded by horsey brayers with overbites in rugby shirts, often with jumpers tied at jaunty angles around shoulders. And don't get me started on the men...

My short time playing at London Welsh, about 10 mins from Richmond Station, was enough to turn me off the area entirely.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 1, 2008)

Giles said:


> You went to Peckham? I hope you remembered your stab-proof vest!
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/7324123.stm
> 
> ...


do you really really think that you need a stab proof vest to go to peckham?

peckham isn't the lovliest of places I'll grant you, but in 5 years of living close by and doing my shopping there, it's not all that bad y'know.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Apr 1, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> do you really really think that you need a stab proof vest to go to peckham?
> 
> peckham isn't the lovliest of places I'll grant you, but in 5 years of living close by and doing my shopping there, it's not all that bad y'know.



No it's not that bad, it's not Edmonton


----------



## girasol (Apr 1, 2008)

I used to work near Richmond and had the misfortune of sampling its nightlife once or twice.  Not really my cup of tea to be honest.  Everyone looked and dressed the same.

Mind you there was a pub by the river, a proper pub, that I really liked.  Can't remember what it was called though   It was next to a really really horrible bar.

Richmond is beautiful though, especially Richmond Park, it's very leafy too, but yes, there are too many 4x4s and too many rich people around.


----------



## miss giggles (Apr 1, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Richmond isn't even London ffs.




SW14 actually.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> SW14 actually.



Whoo-de-doo.

Still a rugger bugger hellhole full of postcode snobs


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 1, 2008)

but you're not disputing the snob tag


----------



## DeadManWalking (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> SW14 actually.



Terribly Surrey


----------



## d.a.s.h (Apr 1, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Eh?


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 1, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Once you get further out into Bromley or Eltham, yes, then it's horrible.



Woolwich


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2008)

onenameshelley said:


> Woolwich



Thamesmead


----------



## miss giggles (Apr 1, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> but you're not disputing the snob tag



Absolutely not, I can still be a snob without money. At least I've got the postcode.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

I love SE London... wouldn't live anywhere else. As with anywhere, there are some down at heel bits and there are some lovely bits. I love the bit I'm currently in, SE21, it's quiet, green, lots of nice posh houses and dead close to public transport. I also love the place we're moving to, SE20, Penge of all places, up near Crystal Palace Park. I went for a wander last week having heard all sorts of horror stories, but actually it's a perfectly decent High St with a decent mix of people. Friendly, unpretentious, sense of community. Fine by me.

Richmond would be right up there in the list of places I would never want to live. Full of 30-something Hyacinth Buckets desperately clinging to their delusions of being 'fab'.


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Thamesmead



Leave it ahhhht, my folks still live there


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> Absolutely not, I can still be a snob without money. At least I've got the postcode.



Ah yes, nothing says 'I'm hip!' like SW14


----------



## Madusa (Apr 1, 2008)

You South Londoners are well territorial!


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 1, 2008)

Madusa said:


> You South Londoners are well territorial!



The rugger bugger snob started it.


----------



## Madusa (Apr 1, 2008)

Leave me out of it! I'm a peace loving North Londoner!


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 1, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Thamesmead



Its erm postmodern....... ok it smells of poo and is sinking and is near the prison but you cant have everything  As others have said like all areas there are sketchy bits and nice bits. I love where i am from, it helped to make me the person i am today  

SE London = Skills


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2008)

Both north and south London have a semi-circle of multi-racial, multi-cultural areas. 

In the south, running from Brixton through Camberwell, Peckham, Brockley as far as Deptford. If you go south of that it loses its cultural diversity and turns very white and mostly horrible, not feeling like London at all.

In the north, the areas north of the multi-cultural semi-circle tend to be much richer.

I am generalising hugely, but if you look at a map, it's definitely there.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

Madusa said:


> You South Londoners are well territorial!



Of course, we have to defend the finest slice of life on the planet from deluded snobs, and there's a lot of them, even from within the S ranks, let alone the dirty fuckers from North of the river


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> let alone the dirty fuckers from North of the river


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> The rugger bugger snob started it.



Yeah, burn the Bridget Jones witch


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 1, 2008)

Who the fuck does she think she is?
'deepest condolences' - get to fuck


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 1, 2008)

If you poured boiling water over her head, all you'd get would be a new flavour of Pot Noodle


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Who the fuck does she think she is?
> 'deepest condolences' - get to fuck


Posh humour, innit.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

This is, in all seriousness, next door to our new place:







and is of course no way misrepresentitive of Penge


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 1, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> If you poured boiling water over her head, all you'd get would be a new flavour of Pot Noodle


 
that made me snort out loud in the middle of the clinic at work


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

Another view of the neighbours, will be difficult keeping up with them:


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Both north and south London have a semi-circle of multi-racial, multi-cultural areas.
> 
> In the south, running from Brixton through Camberwell, Peckham, Brockley as far as Deptford. If you go south of that it loses its cultural diversity and turns very white and mostly horrible, not feeling like London at all.
> 
> ...



I think you can extend that a bit further south tbh. That line would exclude Lewisham, Kidbrooke and Catford, also Woolwich, Plumstead and Thamesmead

Interesting though.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> In the south, running from Brixton through Camberwell, Peckham, Brockley as far as Deptford. If you go south of that it loses its cultural diversity and turns very white and mostly horrible, not feeling like London at all.



Only just read this properly; what tosh! Streatham, Tulse Hill, Crystal Palace, Sydenham are all as culturally diverse as the places you list.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 1, 2008)

cesare said:


> Interesting though.




Ooh i do like a good map. 

What about Eriffth? Its up and coming you know


----------



## miss giggles (Apr 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Richmond would be right up there in the list of places I would never want to live. Full of 30-something Hyacinth Buckets desperately clinging to their delusions of being 'fab'.



Do any of you lot actually know anyone from Richmond? I suspect not. I wish it was full of thirty something Hyacinth Bucket types, at least they're quite amusing. In truth, Richmond is quite a strange place to live. It's incredibly beautiful, the hill is full of the super rich, but they're a lot older than thirty, which accounts for it's lack of decent nightlife. 

Apart from the hill, the rest of Richmond is fairly average. I live on a small council estate, there's quite a few in Richmond, but no real tower blocks.

You will find the pubs cater mainly for the rugby types, and most of those don't actually come from Richmond. It's a running joke that nobody from Richmond drinks in Richmond, and who can blame them? It's pretty bland, and a few salad leaves served in a washing up bowl will usually set you back a tenner.

I like living in Richmond, it's safe and very pretty, but like everyone else here under 50 I go into town if I want a night out.

All jokes aside though, I was shocked by SE London. There's lot's of poor parts of London but they usually have some interesting bits with some saving graces. 

The whole area seemed to be coated in a thin layer of dirt, and a sense of depression seemed to hang in the air. It looked like everyone had just given up. As for Thamesmead, the only sensible thing to do with that place would be covering it in petrol and chucking a lighted match on it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Only just read this properly; what tosh! Streatham, Tulse Hill, Crystal Palace, Sydenham are all as culturally diverse as the places you list.



Yes they are. But Eltham, Bromley, Beckenham are not.


It is only a tendency - Most of Bermondsey, despite being central, is very white.


----------



## STFC (Apr 1, 2008)

I've lived in both TW and SE postcode areas, and much prefer the latter. Richmond has got the river and some nice parkland, but it's pretty soulless. SE has also got some nice green areas, particularly around Crystal Palace, Forest Hill etc. It's also got Morley's.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> All jokes aside though, I was shocked by SE London. There's lot's of poor parts of London but they usually have some interesting bits with some saving graces.
> 
> The whole area seemed to be coated in a thin layer of dirt, and a sense of depression seemed to hang in the air. It looked like everyone had just given up. As for Thamesmead, the only sensible thing to do with that place would be covering it in petrol and chucking a lighted match on it.




Fuck you and your shitty attitude


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2008)

Erith's a funny one isn't it shells (in answer to your q) ? Starts at Thamesmead, some of the Thamesmead postal addresses are yer actual Eriffth. Then all that Industrial Estate before Erith proper. Since they built the lower road, transportation's better so more people moving out that way. Gets a lot posher toward Belvedere


----------



## d.a.s.h (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> Apart from the hill, the rest of Richmond is fairly average. I live on a small council estate, there's quite a few in Richmond, but no real tower blocks.



Housing for the _servant_ class


----------



## Madusa (Apr 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Of course, we have to defend the finest slice of life on the planet from deluded snobs, and there's a lot of them, even from within the S ranks, let alone the dirty fuckers from North of the river



Shut your dirty gob! 

As for your picture, Mr El Jefe, I cant see it cos I'm at work, but it better be something nice!


----------



## ethel (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> All jokes aside though, I was shocked by SE London. There's lot's of poor parts of London but they usually have some interesting bits with some saving graces.


ummm...SE london does have lots of interesting and pretty bits.


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> All jokes aside though, I was shocked by SE London. There's lot's of poor parts of London but they usually have some interesting bits with some saving graces.
> 
> The whole area seemed to be coated in a thin layer of dirt, and a sense of depression seemed to hang in the air. It looked like everyone had just given up. As for Thamesmead, the only sensible thing to do with that place would be covering it in petrol and chucking a lighted match on it.



When was the last time you went to Thamesmead, btw?


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> Do any of you lot actually know anyone from Richmond? I suspect not. I wish it was full of thirty something Hyacinth Bucket types, at least they're quite amusing. In truth, Richmond is quite a strange place to live. It's incredibly beautiful, the hill is full of the super rich, but they're a lot older than thirty, which accounts for it's lack of decent nightlife.
> 
> Apart from the hill, the rest of Richmond is fairly average. I live on a small council estate, there's quite a few in Richmond, but no real tower blocks.
> 
> ...





All jokes aside, go fuck yourself


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2008)

cesare said:


> When was the last time you went to Thamesmead, btw?


With the best will in the world, it can now only be described as a Barratt Home hell. Epitomises the wasted opportunity that is current planning policy - an outer-London Bermondsey in the making.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 1, 2008)

cesare said:


> Erith's a funny one isn't it shells (in answer to your q) ? Starts at Thamesmead, some of the Thamesmead postal addresses are yer actual Eriffth. Then all that Industrial Estate before Erith proper. Since they built the lower road, transportation's better so more people moving out that way. Gets a lot posher toward Belvedere



Oooh i always liked you, i never thought i would hear anyone say Posher and Belvedere in the same sentance. I could kiss ya x 

Ahh good old Erith i remember how excited everyone was when they built a drive through . Erith has changed hugely since i moved away.


----------



## miss giggles (Apr 1, 2008)

cesare said:


> When was the last time you went to Thamesmead, btw?



I've only ever been there once, a couple of years ago. I cried all the way back to Richmond...


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> With the best will in the world, it can now only be described as a Barratt Home hell. Epitomises the wasted opportunity that is current planning policy - an outer-London Bermondsey in the making.



Some of it is, the new build. I doubt even the new build will ever reach the heady heights of Bermondsey though 

But it has changed a great deal in the past 20 years.


----------



## miss giggles (Apr 1, 2008)

d.a.s.h said:


> Housing for the _servant_ class


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> I've only ever been there once, a couple of years ago. I cried all the way back to Richmond...




Are you getting enough material miss giggles? I'm assuming that's why you started the thread.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2008)

cesare said:


> Some of it is, the new build. I doubt even the new build will ever reach the heady heights of Bermondsey though
> 
> But it has changed a great deal in the past 20 years.



I don't understand why nobody builds squares any more. A communal square surrounded by sturdy townhouses for families or divided into flats. It's a great way to live. I lament the current lack of ambition - few people build homes with the intention that they will still be around and desirable in 200 years. Shame.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> Do any of you lot actually know anyone from Richmond? I suspect not.



I know a few people that grew up there, and few wankers who've moved there 'cos it's 'fabulous'.



miss giggles said:


> I wish it was full of thirty something Hyacinth Bucket types, at least they're quite amusing.



It sounds like you're a 30-something Bucket type, in fairness  'Oh look at the poorer areas of London, disgusting!'. The fact that you managed to deduce that a quarter of London is a shithole from a single bus route speaks volumes.



miss giggles said:


> All jokes aside though, I was shocked by SE London. There's lot's of poor parts of London but they usually have some interesting bits with some saving graces.
> 
> The whole area seemed to be coated in a thin layer of dirt, and a sense of depression seemed to hang in the air. It looked like everyone had just given up. As for Thamesmead, the only sensible thing to do with that place would be covering it in petrol and chucking a lighted match on it.



But you only saw less a % of SE London, how can you judge the whole place on that? It's idiotic. Do you feel the same about all non-white middle class areas?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 1, 2008)

Everyone getting all defensive about south-east London 

It's fucking dire. There's no tube for starters (with the tiny exception of the currently redundant east London line) which is one of the benefits of living in the capital. I lived in Catford for a few months when I first moved to London and didn't know what I was doing. Talk about the onset of depression.

Having said that though I'm equally repelled by the hooray Henrys of Chiswick, Richmond and the such.


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I don't understand why nobody builds squares any more. A communal square surrounded by sturdy townhouses for families or divided into flats. It's a great way to live. I lament the current lack of ambition - few people build homes with the intention that they will still be around and desirable in 200 years. Shame.



Yes, I like squares as well. 

It's all about profit I guess, rather than aesthetics and social impact.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> Everyone getting all defensive about south-east London



Of course, it's the best bit of the city.



Citizen66 said:


> There's no tube for starters (with the tiny exception of the currently redundant east London line) which is one of the benefits of living in the capital. I lived in Catford for a few months when I first moved to London and didn't know what I was doing. Talk about the onset of depression.



The lack of tube is a massive plus point for me... you don't appreciate how grim it is until you no longer have to use it. Overland every time for me, quicker and far more civilised.

As for Catford, I'm not a fan, I also find it depressing, same with a lot of SE London, but for every Catford there's a place that's as nice as Catford isn't. To write off a huge swathe of London because of singular experiences is just fucking stupid. 

I wouldn't call North London a shithole 'cos of Archway, Wood Green or Turnpike Lane... I wouldn't call West London a shithole 'cos of.. well, most of it, and I wouldn't call East London a shithole 'cos of Stratford, Plaistow, West Ham, etc.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> I lived in Catford for a few months when I first moved to London and didn't know what I was doing. Talk about the onset of depression.


Must admit, I don't like Catford much. Only time I ever went there was to sign on, mind.


----------



## d.a.s.h (Apr 1, 2008)

Two good things about Catford:

It's mentioned in the Barron Knights' version of the Smurf Song.

The big plastic cat by the shopping centre.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 1, 2008)

d.a.s.h said:


> The big plastic cat by the shopping centre.



I loved the Cat, is it still there? 

I lived in SE London for years and it is indeed the worst part of the city.


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2008)

I went to school there, and I worked there for a while. Maybe it's just relative familiarity, but I think Catford's OK tbh.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 1, 2008)

d.a.s.h said:


> The big plastic cat by the shopping centre.



Yup i am fond of that landmark too, then i remember about being on part of the south circular and pray that i get to my destination in one piece


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2008)

'orrible one-way system though


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Of course, it's the best bit of the city.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose I'm basing my opinion on my experience of living there. I know there's some nice leafy parts of south east London but I always feel 'removed' if that makes any sense. What's the point in living in London if I don't even feel like I'm there and have to hang around half an hour for a train followed by a journey into London bridge or Victoria to get even anywhere close to where anything is happening?

I suppose everyone has their own personal tastes and requirements in what they look for when choosing somewhere to live. I put being in walking distance from Brick Lane/Spitalfields and the good tube connections above the tranquillity of Dulwich and the likes that I could equally acquire if I lived somewhere like Wales.


----------



## d.a.s.h (Apr 1, 2008)

Belushi said:


> I loved the Cat, is it still there?



Think so, not down that way often.


----------



## miss giggles (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh I'm definately a 30 something Bucket type. In fact, I think some of the poorer areas of London ARE disgusting, I find it  bloody shameful actually.

Speaking to some people at an NA meeting last night about this, and they were telling me Brockley has a right old front line scene. I'm not the least bit surprised. 

Yes, I do think it's disgusting that you can move a short space from one part of London to another and see such a massive difference. You would never find a front line forming in Richmond because it just wouldn't be allowed to happen. Likewise, there would be an outcry if rubbish was left on the streets. Why is it allowed to happen in other areas? Since when were our police and councils dictated to by property prices?

There is an element of middle class people who think that this adds "character" to the area. They tend to be the same people who think moving there will give them "character", where as I think these things are a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2008)

Oi! Stop slagging Catford!

Some nice cafes and restaurants! There are lots of sketchier places. Sensitivity prevents me from naming and shaming! 

Loving the outrage when someone mentions the bit where you live! 

Anyway- when the pubs chuck out, Id rather  be in Catford than Richmond thank you very much.

And the cat is still there, saw it yesterday!


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2008)

What's a front line scene


----------



## d.a.s.h (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> Speaking to some people at an NA meeting last night about this, and they were telling me Brockley has a right old front line scene. I'm not the least bit surprised.



Brockley's not a bad place. I live between there and Nunhead. It doesn't have a front line. tbh I've seen more aggravation outside Kingston station than I have ever seen round Brockley.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> Oh I'm definately a 30 something Bucket type. In fact, I think some of the poorer areas of London ARE disgusting, I find it  bloody shameful actually.
> 
> Speaking to some people at an NA meeting last night about this, and they were telling me Brockley has a right old front line scene. I'm not the least bit surprised.
> 
> ...



Then you're far, far more clueless and naive than I originally thought. In fact, I had this pegged for a decent wind up. What a shame. If you think Brockley is bad, heaven forbid you see most of East London...

If nothing else, places like Richmond do the rest of world a favour by attracting and retaining the likes of you. 'Darling, you should have seen it! These people were _poor_! Yuck!'

Fuck me


----------



## Dan U (Apr 1, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Both north and south London have a semi-circle of multi-racial, multi-cultural areas.
> 
> In the south, running from Brixton through Camberwell, Peckham, Brockley as far as Deptford. If you go south of that it loses its cultural diversity and turns very white and mostly horrible, not feeling like London at all.



you've never been to Thornton Heath or Croydon then?
or Mitcham, or Tooting.

Not sure i agree with your comment that it goes very white at all.

the OP is utter guff btw


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> Speaking to some people at an NA meeting last night about this, and they were telling me Brockley has a right old front line scene. I'm not the least bit surprised.



I lived in Brockley for 10 years (moved out about 18 months ago). Our street held a tongue-in-cheek 'wrong side of the tracks' street party once, cos we didn't live in the conservation area. But I confess that I never knew there was a 'front line'. Silly old me.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

cesare said:


> What's a front line scene



I wondered that... is it something to do with the NF? If so, of course Richmond doesn't have one, you can tut about the darkies at dinner parties!


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I wondered that... is it something to do with the NF? If so, of course Richmond doesn't have one, you can tut about the darkies at dinner parties!



She said NA but it could have been a typo I s'pose


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

I just googled Brockley, and good lord, she's right! It's ghastly!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

cesare said:


> She said NA but it could have been a typo I s'pose


----------



## Dan U (Apr 1, 2008)

the 'front line' usually refers to open street dealing?

Brixton, Hackney etc

but Brockley??!!!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

Brockley gets even worse!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2008)

Dan U said:


> the 'front line' usually refers to open street dealing?
> 
> Brixton, Hackney etc
> 
> but Brockley??!!!



A bloke used to sell weed outside Goldsmiths College, which is _near_ Brockley. Does that count?


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2008)

d.a.s.h said:


> Brockley's not a bad place. I live between there and Nunhead. It doesn't have a front line. tbh I've seen more aggravation outside Kingston station than I have ever seen round Brockley.


Thats the thing! Kingston/ Richmond for trouble with drunks, taxi queue fights and general after the pub bother- I dont see that down here. 

There is poverty and people getting on with things, but damn- they dont need scorn and approbrium dumped on them too! At least they can shop for decent healthy food without handing over fistfulls of tenners.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

How apt... there's an article on Evening Standard Homes & Gardens about Brockley and the rest of ghastly SE London.



> SOUTH-EAST London is the capital's last frontier: its absence from the London Tube map has for too long left it isolated and ignored. The result is that this part of the capital has some of the lowest-priced homes in South-East England, yet it boasts tree-covered hills, panoramic views, good schools, majestic open spaces and a host of quiet, well-kept conservation areas.



http://es.homesandproperty.co.uk/bravenewworld.html

Stupid article though, it says "With the Tube map redrawn, places such as Brockley, Forest Hill, Sydenham and Crystal Palace will suddenly be no more difficult to commute to and from than Clapham, Wimbledon, Richmond or Hampstead." - it's already just as easy to commute to and from the centre, it's just that people are too lazy to venture further than a tube stop, and more fool them.


----------



## ethel (Apr 1, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> It's fucking dire. There's no tube for starters (with the tiny exception of the currently redundant east London line) which is one of the benefits of living in the capital. I lived in Catford for a few months when I first moved to London and didn't know what I was doing. Talk about the onset of depression.




what is this obsession with living on the tube? i much prefer the overland. i live in zone 3, but it only takes 10 mins to get to london bridge.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 1, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> A bloke used to sell weed outside Goldsmiths College, which is _near_ Brockley. Does that count?





definitely. it'll be a hot bed of crime and drug dealing asap.


----------



## co-op (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> Oh I'm definately a 30 something Bucket type. In fact, I think some of the poorer areas of London ARE disgusting, I find it  bloody shameful actually.
> 
> Speaking to some people at an NA meeting last night about this, and they were telling me Brockley has a right old front line scene. I'm not the least bit surprised.
> 
> ...




This has got to be a wind up hasn't it?


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> what is this obsession with living on the tube? i much prefer the overland. i live in zone 3, but it only takes 10 mins to get to london bridge.


Overland is quicker and cleaner than the tube- 

Fair enough if people forget or dont know that almost every neighborhood from here to Kent has it's own train station and can be in London in under 20 minutes. It keeps the snobby knobbers out.


----------



## ethel (Apr 1, 2008)

Melinda said:


> There is poverty and people getting on with things, but damn- they dont need scorn and approbrium dumped on them too! At least they can shop for decent healthy food without handing over fistfulls of tenners.




indeed. god bless lewisham market.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Brockley gets even worse!



I concur. There's some very pretty places in SE London. You can't base an opinion on the bus route FFS  the journey towards central from catford isn't particularly inspiring.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> what is this obsession with living on the tube? i much prefer the overland. i live in zone 3, but it only takes 10 mins to get to london bridge.



In fairness, before I knew better, I thought of South London as a sprawling grey mass with the horror of no tube. It was just stupidity and naivity really, but I knew better than to start a thread slagging of half of London simply due to my own ignorance 

I hate having to get the tube now, it's a really unpleasant experience. Luckily you can get an overland train to most places from where I live.. Victoria, London Bridge, E&C, Blackfriars, the City, Farringdon, St Pancras, etc.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2008)

You can buy booze from Duke's any time day or night. And hang the licencing laws!


----------



## Belushi (Apr 1, 2008)

Having lived in SE London for years I can see why people are getting upset - it isnt the shithole the Richmondites think it is - but imho the lack of the tube makes it a much worse place to live than parts of London that are on the underground.

Waiting at a suburban train station in the rain for half an hour is not nearly as good as a tube train every few minutes imho.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Having lived in SE London for years I can see why people are getting upset - it isnt the shithole the Richmondites think it is - but imho the lack of the tube makes it a much worse place to live than parts of London that are on the underground.
> 
> Waiting at a suburban train station in the rain for half an hour is not nearly as good as a tube train every few minutes imho.



True. Especially on Sundays.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> I concur. There's some very pretty places in SE London. You can't base an opinion on the bus route FFS  the journey towards central from catford isn't particularly inspiring.



It really isn't. It's not a nice route, particularly. I don't think that's being disputed - just the stupidity to think a single bus route is representive of a vast area of a city. 

I mean, it's not like I think all Richmonders are rude, naive, ignorant snobs!


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 1, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> what is this obsession with living on the tube? i much prefer the overland. i live in zone 3, but it only takes 10 mins to get to london bridge.



My job. I don't have the time to be piss-farting around waiting for an overground just to get me into London. And the overground is less reliable IIRC. One cancelled train and you can't get on any of the rest because of the sheer volume of commuters.


----------



## d.a.s.h (Apr 1, 2008)

Dan U said:


> definitely. it'll be a hot bed of crime and drug dealing asap.



Part of the area regeneration strategy. We need to get our hands on Shoreditch-ites disposable income. (Synergy with ELL tube extension.)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Having lived in SE London for years I can see why people are getting upset - it isnt the shithole the Richmondites think it is - but imho the lack of the tube makes it a much worse place to live than parts of London that are on the underground.
> 
> Waiting at a suburban train station in the rain for half an hour is not nearly as good as a tube train every few minutes imho.



Trains every 15 mins on my routes... even when the tube does arrive I suspect I'd rather wait for an overland than get on the underground. You just learn when the trains leave, and leave the house at the right time. You get used to it pretty quickly.


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2008)

Dan U said:


> the 'front line' usually refers to open street dealing?
> 
> Brixton, Hackney etc
> 
> but Brockley??!!!



Ah, so that's what it is, cheers

Brockley, heh


----------



## ethel (Apr 1, 2008)

the trains from my local station are much more frequent than every half an hour! even on sunday evening it's 3 or 4 an hour. last one is at 1am too, so not much worse than the tube. also, timetablees and rail enquiries are wonderful things.


----------



## ethel (Apr 1, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> My job. I don't have the time to be piss-farting around waiting for an overground just to get me into London. And the overground is less reliable IIRC. One cancelled train and you can't get on any of the rest because of the sheer volume of commuters.



i left the house at 8.30 this morning. i was at my desk by 10 past nine. this included a trip to tescos to get some breakfast. 

i've been living in hither green for 3 months and not had a problem with cancelled trains. before this, i was in charlton for 18 months and rarely had any problems.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> i left the house at 8.30 this morning. i was at my desk by 10 past nine. this included a trip to tescos to get some breakfast.
> 
> i've been living in hither green for 3 months and not had a problem with cancelled trains. before this, i was in charlton for 18 months and rarely had any problems.



Yeah, I always had more trouble when I lived on the Northern and Vic lines than I do on the overland. Particularly the Northern line *shudders*.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> i left the house at 8.30 this morning. i was at my desk by 10 past nine. this included a trip to tescos to get some breakfast.
> 
> i've been living in hither green for 3 months and not had a problem with cancelled trains. before this, i was in charlton for 18 months and rarely had any problems.



I think it has improved. 4-5 years back there was a grim period when they were fucked up most days. And if you get on somewhere like Brockley, if one train is cancelled that means you won't be able to board the next one as it will be full.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 1, 2008)

I *heart* Herne Hill station, 10 minutes from Victoria and a lovely 5 minute stroll home, also get to go past the bakery and pick up a root beer on way home




Although i am curious why are train stations so facccking cold???


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 1, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> the trains from my local station are much more frequent than every half an hour! even on sunday evening it's 3 or 4 an hour. last one is at 1am too, so not much worse than the tube. also, timetablees and rail enquiries are wonderful things.



Well I have options. If the central line goes down I'll change routes and use the district/circle/metropolitan. I don't know where you live but when I was in Catford I remember frequently getting grief on a morning from south-east railways or connect or whatever they were called.

I'm 15 mins away from Oxford Circus with a two minute delay between trains so stick that in your London Bridge and smoke it


----------



## Belushi (Apr 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Trains every 15 mins on my routes... even when the tube does arrive I suspect I'd rather wait for an overland than get on the underground. You just learn when the trains leave, and leave the house at the right time. You get used to it pretty quickly.




Yes, I lived for years in SE London, I still think overland in no way compares to the tube in terms of frequency, quickness and ease of access. I've never noticed tubr trains to be particularly dirties etc than the overland ones. Its much better all round.

And of course many people in SE London have live further out and have fewer trains and routes and often onlytwo trains an hour.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 1, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I think it has improved. 4-5 years back there was a grim period when they were fucked up most days. And if you get on somewhere like Brockley, if one train is cancelled that means you won't be able to board the next one as it will be full.



I used to use Connex South Eastern around the turn of the millenium and they were astonishingly bad - the govt stripped them of their licence in the end.


----------



## d.a.s.h (Apr 1, 2008)

Connex _were_ shite!


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Waiting at a suburban train station in the rain for half an hour is not nearly as good as a tube train every few minutes imho.





littlebabyjesus said:


> True. Especially on Sundays.





Citizen66 said:


> My job. I don't have the time to be piss-farting around waiting for an overground just to get me into London. And the overground is less reliable IIRC. One cancelled train and you can't get on any of the rest because of the sheer volume of commuters.


Hither Green is at the confluence of two major lines into Kent. Peak time during weekdays- you are talking 8+  trains an hour into London Bridge, Cannon St, Waterloo and Charing X. Stopping services and fast to London.

Hither Green is chock full of commuters. 

Off peak/ weekends-  then it's every 15 minutes. 
If you dont know- dont guess!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2008)

Belushi said:


> I used to use Connex South Eastern around the turn of the millenium and they were astonishingly bad - the govt stripped them of their licence in the end.


As for the poor sods  trying to board at New Cross Gate...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2008)

Melinda said:


> If you dont know- dont guess!



I was talking about Brockley, specifically.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Yes, I lived for years in SE London, I still think overland in no way compares to the tube in terms of frequency, quickness and ease of access. I've never noticed tubr trains to be particularly dirties etc than the overland ones. Its much better all round.



Think we'll have to agree to disagree then, because I would choose overland over the tube everytime. Even just for being able to see out of the window!

The tube has frequency, sure, but I wouldn't have thought it was any quicker. And re: frequency, when I've commuted from Cla'am North, Bethnal Green and Archway you used to have to wait for the 2nd or 3rd tube to be able to get on, and then it was a fucking horrible crush the rest of the way. Not for me!



Belushi said:


> And of course many people in SE London have live further out and have fewer trains and routes and often onlytwo trains an hour.



I think most places actually in London Boroughs have a train every 15-20 mins minimum.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> Well I have options. If the central line goes down I'll change routes and use the district/circle/metropolitan. I don't know where you live but when I was in Catford I remember frequently getting grief on a morning from south-east railways or connect or whatever they were called.
> 
> I'm 15 mins away from Oxford Circus with a two minute delay between trains so stick that in your London Bridge and smoke it


There are TWO stations in Catford  just a 100 metres apart which will get you into either Charing X or Victoria, both are served by trains every 20 mins. If you are flexible you can hop on a train and change when you get into London.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

Belushi said:


> I used to use Connex South Eastern around the turn of the millenium and they were astonishingly bad - the govt stripped them of their licence in the end.



So you're basing your views on experiences 8 years ago? I used the Northern a lot more recently than that!


----------



## Maggot (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> I was particularly taken with a pub named "The Beaten Path" unfortunately, the sign had crumbled, and now reads as "the Beaten". It's patrons complimented the name in a most disturbing fashion.


So you've gone off the beaten path?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 1, 2008)

Belushi said:


> I used to use Connex South Eastern around the turn of the millenium and they were astonishingly bad - the govt stripped them of their licence in the end.



Yeah that's who I meant and, to be fair, it was over ten years ago too so fair play if the overgrounds south of the river have got their act together


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 1, 2008)

Belushi said:


> I used to use Connex South Eastern around the turn of the millenium and they were astonishingly bad - the govt stripped them of their licence in the end.



I always thought it was worse coming from Streatham than from Hither Green/Charlton/Plumstead


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 1, 2008)

Maggot said:


> So you've gone off the beaten path?



Good retort!


----------



## Belushi (Apr 1, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Hither Green is at the confluence of two major lines into Kent. Peak time during weekdays- you are talking 8+  trains an hour into London Bridge, Cannon St, Waterloo and Charing X. Stopping services and fast to London.
> 
> Hither Green is chock full of commuters.
> 
> ...



Yup, know it well. Still rather a tube line!


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 1, 2008)

Melinda said:


> There are TWO stations in Catford  just a 100 metres apart which will get you into either Charing X or Victoria, both are served by trains every 20 mins. If you are flexible you can hop on a train and change when you get into London.



I lived by Bellingham station. I don't give myself hours on a morning to get to work I like my sleep so it's a tight schedule. So, I could walk to the station, wait ten minutes and no sign of a train. Then ten minutes later be told the train is cancelled and have to begin my journey to the other station not knowing if the trains are screwed there too?

At Mile End station I cross the platform from central to district.

E2A: And they are more than 100m apart IIRC.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 1, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I always thought it was worse coming from Streatham than from Hither Green/Charlton/Plumstead



Nah, after you moved over SW London the whole Connex SE practicaly collapsed, do you know how bad you have to be to be stripped of a contract by the Govt!

I suspect the trains from Streatham is slightly quicker into town than the train from Charlton say but its been a while so I may well be wrong!


----------



## Dan U (Apr 1, 2008)

i use East Croydon at the moment.

Best train station in the whole of london.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2008)

Dan U said:


> i use *East Croydon* at the moment.
> 
> Best train station *in* the whole of *london*.


lol


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 1, 2008)

Belushi said:


> I used to use Connex South Eastern around the turn of the millenium and they were astonishingly bad - the govt stripped them of their licence in the end.



i loved the "discount" we got every month from Connex South Eastern when renewing my zone 1-6 travel card. My favourite part of the journey was watching the posh bastards at Westcombe Park and Maze hill braying at us to move down


----------



## miss giggles (Apr 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Then you're far, far more clueless and naive than I originally thought. In fact, I had this pegged for a decent wind up. What a shame. If you think Brockley is bad, heaven forbid you see most of East London...
> 
> If nothing else, places like Richmond do the rest of world a favour by attracting and retaining the likes of you. 'Darling, you should have seen it! These people were _poor_! Yuck!'
> 
> Fuck me



You lot are too easy. I love the way you all assume I'm rich/middle class/4x4 driving/rascist/tory/etc because I live in Richmond, and you think I'M naive. 

I live here because I was housed here you prick. It didn't "attract" me, I was put here. The fact that you assume people live in areas they are "attracted to" speaks volumes. Oh that we all had that luxury. You are the first person I have ever known to say that you don't find the disparagy between the rich and poor in London disgusting.

The fact is, I could have been put anywhere. I was just lucky enough to be put here. Thank fucking God I wasn't put in SE London.

BTW, I know East London very well indeed, and I love it.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Yup, know it well. Still rather a tube line!








There you go  The moon on a stick!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Nah, after you moved over SW London the whole Connex SE practicaly collapsed, do you know how bad you have to be to be stripped of a contract by the Govt!



Yep, for a while, I just walked 20 minutes further to New Cross to get the tube. It was quicker.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> So you're basing your views on experiences 8 years ago? I used the Northern a lot more recently than that!



No, I'm talking about Connex South Eastern here - they lost the contract about eight years ago.

The last time I was daily commuting from SE London was three years ago, though I'm regularly on the trains over there still.

I still use the overland every evening from Streatham to Kentish Town, also use the tube daily as well (Victoria Line from Brixton)- I cant cope with Thameslink in the mornings.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 1, 2008)

Belushi said:


> I suspect the trains from Streatham is slightly quicker into town than the train from Charlton say but its been a while so I may well be wrong!



Impossible to get on though


----------



## Belushi (Apr 1, 2008)

Melinda said:


> There you go  The moon on a stick!



When that tube line is opened I'm making sure yur pre-banned missy


----------



## Belushi (Apr 1, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yep, for a while, I just walked 20 minutes further to New Cross to get the tube. It was quicker.



I dont think any of us who lived through he Connex South Eastern debacle will ever truly get over the trauma


----------



## Belushi (Apr 1, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Impossible to get on though



Aye, its not like a tube where you can wait two minutes for another one


----------



## Dan U (Apr 1, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> lol



London Borough of Croydon.



regardless of where you think it is, it's a wicked station.

i'll miss it if i move back further in. makes west dulwich's two trains an hour to victoria seem a bit shit


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2008)

Belushi said:


> When that tube line is opened I'm making sure yur pre-banned missy





Im reelling a little, I thought Miss Giggles was on a wind up! It seems she's really serious!


----------



## Belushi (Apr 1, 2008)

> You lot are too easy. I love the way you all assume I'm rich/middle class/4x4 driving/rascist/tory/etc because I live in Richmond, and you think I'M naive.



No, it was your pompous, patronising opening post that did it for me.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2008)

Home of Nestlé.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 1, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Aye, its not like a tube where you can wait two minutes for another one



Well now I have a velocipede, I couldn't care a fig - though if I had to travel by train, I'd rather do an overland. Tubes get me antsy, esp when crowded and hot


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 1, 2008)

Belushi said:


> No, it was your pompous, patronising opening post that did it for me.



It was the curtains comment that riled me


----------



## Belushi (Apr 1, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Well now I have a velocipede, I couldn't care a fig - though if I had to travel by train, I'd rather do an overland. Tubes get me antsy, esp when crowded and hot



You've got a Dinosaur now?


----------



## Dan U (Apr 1, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Home of Nestlé.





it want's to be New York again.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 1, 2008)

Dan U said:


> regardless of where you think it is, it's a wicked station.
> 
> i'll miss it if i move back further in. makes west dulwich's two trains an hour to victoria seem a bit shit



But it doesn't have the same degree of connections as the likes of St Pancras 

I've passed through it on my way to Gatwick many times though


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 1, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Home of Nestlé.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 1, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> But it doesn't have the same degree of connections as the likes of St Pancras
> 
> I've passed through it on my way to Gatwick many times though



Yeah but that's leaving London.

going to Victoria, London Bridge, Charing Cross, Kings X in the mornings every 3 minutes or so is pretty fucking safe.

shame it's from Croydon though


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2008)

Nothing wrong with Croydon


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> You lot are too easy. I love the way you all assume I'm rich/middle class/4x4 driving/rascist/tory/etc because I live in Richmond, and you think I'M naive.



Naive enough to condemn a quarter of a city based on one night-time bus journey. I didn't make any assumptions about you either, I said you came across as a Hyacinth Bucket type, which you did (in fact, you said yourself that you were!).



miss giggles said:


> I live here because I was housed here you prick. It didn't "attract" me, I was put here. The fact that you assume people live in areas they are "attracted to" speaks volumes. Oh that we all had that luxury. You are the first person I have ever known to say that you don't find the disparagy between the rich and poor in London disgusting.



The type of people that flock to Richmond are (barring exceptions such as yourself) on the whole the type of people who can choose where to live. Also, where on earth did I say that I 'don't find the disparagy between the rich and poor in London disgusting'!?

For a start, there are far better places than Brockley to highlight the divide between rich and poor 



miss giggles said:


> The fact is, I could have been put anywhere. I was just lucky enough to be put here. Thank fucking God I wasn't put in SE London.



Thank god indeed! 

My problem with you isn't that you don't like SE London (everyone, even rude, ignorant people are entitled to an opinion), it's that you're writing the whole place off based on a single experience. Would you not agree that that's both offensive to people living there and fucking stupid?



miss giggles said:


> BTW, I know East London very well indeed, and I love it.



Well it's far, far worse than bloody Brockley, so it just goes to show that you shouldn't make assumptions.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 1, 2008)

Belushi said:


> You've got a Dinosaur now?



A boneshaker


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 1, 2008)

Dan U said:


> Yeah but that's leaving London.



I can assure you that St Pancras has arrivals as well as departures!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

Belushi said:


> I cant cope with Thameslink in the mornings.



Interesting, we're talking about the same line then. I tend to get the 8:39 from Tulse Hill... stops at Herne Hill then direct to Blackfriars. It's always about 3 minutes late, but rarely more than that. On the way home it's almost always on time, and I always get a seat.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Well it's far, far worse than bloody Brockley, so it just goes to show that you shouldn't make assumptions.



In what way?


----------



## nosos (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> I did a party in Catford on Sunday. Due to a rail replacement services, I had the dubious pleasure of traveling right through south east London to Holborn.


That's a well shit night bus journey, done it too many times.

On the other hand Brockley has an odd charm. Although it's being rapidly gentrified over the last year or two and it's only gonna speed up.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

Dan U said:


> London Borough of Croydon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 or 5 trains an hour now, through West Dulwich. It's cos the Eurostar has buggered off. I agree that until recently it was a shit service.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

Melinda said:


> I'm reelling a little, I thought Miss Giggles was on a wind up! It seems she's really serious!



I know... I was surprised/disappointed.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> In what way?



There are a couple of nice bits to East London, but there are huge swathes of very depressed areas. Stratford, East Ham, West Ham, Canning Town, Limehouse, Dagenham, etc.


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> There are a couple of nice bits to East London, but there are huge swathes of very depressed areas. Stratford, East Ham, West Ham, Canning Town, Limehouse, Dagenham, etc.



Limehouse


----------



## fogbat (Apr 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> There are a couple of nice bits to East London, but there are huge swathes of very depressed areas. Stratford, East Ham, West Ham, Canning Town, Limehouse, Dagenham, etc.



Don't forget Plaistow.
Anus of London that it is...


----------



## Belushi (Apr 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Interesting, we're talking about the same line then. I tend to get the 8:39 from Tulse Hill... stops at Herne Hill then direct to Blackfriars. It's always about 3 minutes late, but rarely more than that. On the way home it's almost always on time, and I always get a seat.



Is there seats on that? I get on at Streatham, when I've tried the 8.15 its always choca (I have problems with crowds) may give it a whirl one morning.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 1, 2008)

nosos said:


> That's a well shit night bus journey, done it too many times.
> 
> On the other hand Brockley has an odd charm. Although it's being rapidly gentrified over the last year or two and it's only gonna speed up.



I've always liked Brockley, used to have a big party scene years back. Some of it (the Conservation area) has been gentrified for years.


----------



## Dj TAB (Apr 1, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Richmond?
> 
> jesus. If anywhere in London needs fucking bombing back to the stone age, it's that overprivileged twee fucking shithole



Seconded, they're not even IN London FFS!

I know the pub mentioned in the OP, and live less than a mile from it. The area is very culturally diverse, there's never a dull moment!

I'd sooner live in SE17 than be some whingeing twat perched in thier over-priced ivory tower...

Fuck off

That is all.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

cesare said:


> Limehouse



Seemed pretty depressed when I've visited a couple of mates that live there. Block after block of rundown estate.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Is there seats on that? I get on at Streatham, when I've tried the 8.15 its always choca (I have problems with crowds) may give it a whirl one morning.



I occasionally get a seat, but wouldn't bank on it. 

The best trains from Tulse Hill are the Brighton ones. Non-stop through to Blackfriars and always seats


----------



## Dan U (Apr 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> 4 or 5 trains an hour now, through West Dulwich. It's cos the Eurostar has buggered off. I agree that until recently it was a shit service.



is it? oh safe.

even off peak? i moved away just before all that happened.

I miss the area, quite a lot.


----------



## miss giggles (Apr 1, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Im reelling a little, I thought Miss Giggles was on a wind up! It seems she's really serious!



Of course I'm on a wind up. ssssssshhhhhhh!


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Seemed pretty depressed when I've visited a couple of mates that live there. Block after block of rundown estate.



Are you sure it wasn't more Poplar way? Or the other side, Shadwell?

Mind you, I'm the one that's been saying that Thamesmead isn't as bad as it's made out so maybe I've got different ideas of what's depressed


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> Of course I'm on a wind up. ssssssshhhhhhh!


 Cracking job!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

cesare said:


> Are you sure it wasn't more Poplar way? Or the other side, Shadwell?



Could be, I guess. I get off at Limehouse DLR.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> Of course I'm on a wind up. ssssssshhhhhhh!



 Your defensiveness in your last post would suggest otherwise.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

Dan U said:


> is it? oh safe.
> 
> even off peak? i moved away just before all that happened.
> 
> I miss the area, quite a lot.



Oddly, moreso off-peak 

It's a great area for being in a nice quiet, sleepy little village with all the bustle of London a few mins away. Love it.


----------



## miss giggles (Apr 1, 2008)

Belushi said:


> No, it was your pompous, patronising opening post that did it for me.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 1, 2008)

Ah, I see. It was all a joke now that mg has seen the reaction she got.


----------



## miss giggles (Apr 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Your defensiveness in your last post would suggest otherwise.




Your vicious attack suggest you fell ook line and sinka!


----------



## tarannau (Apr 1, 2008)

Well that's a winner then. I'll certainly be thinking of Miss Giggles fondly in the future, and not at all of a pompously uninformed bibbler with less wit and charm than Bernard Matthews' decaying arse crack.


----------



## co-op (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> Your vicious attack suggest you fell ook line and sinka!



I thought you were trolling, sorry on a wind-up, because it's really hard to imagine someone being as pompous and snobbish as you came over. But this post rather gives the lie to you I think.




miss giggles said:


> You lot are too easy. I love the way you all assume I'm rich/middle class/4x4 driving/rascist/tory/etc because I live in Richmond, and you think I'M naive.
> 
> I live here because I was housed here you prick. It didn't "attract" me, I was put here. The fact that you assume people live in areas they are "attracted to" speaks volumes. Oh that we all had that luxury. You are the first person I have ever known to say that you don't find the disparagy between the rich and poor in London disgusting.
> 
> ...


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Could be, I guess. I get off at Limehouse DLR.



Doesn't really matter I suppose, it's just that I could think of far better candidates, but then I s'pose it's local to me so I'm bound to see it a bit differently.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 1, 2008)

It was textbook Urban wind up you lot!!  Being snooty about La Poor and the scuzzyness of S London?  Come on!


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 1, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Well that's a winner then. I'll certainly be thinking of Miss Giggles fondly in the future, and not at all of a pompously uninformed bibbler with less wit and charm than Bernard Matthews' decaying arse crack.



You've been slagged by tarannau now!! 

That'll teach ya!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Ah, I see. It was all a joke now that mg has seen the reaction she got.



Quite... she'd have got away with it if it wasn't for the aggressive/defensive post aimed at me.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> Your vicious attack suggest you fell ook line and sinka!



Vicious attack!?  I love a good argument, if there's mileage I'll bite, but don't try and claim this was all a joke. If it was, it was a bit weird. The kinda joke that leaves an embarrassed silence afterwards.


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2008)

Heheheh 'vicious attack'


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

PieEye said:


> It was textbook Urban wind up you lot!!  Being snooty about La Poor and the scuzzyness of S London?  Come on!



Na, I don't buy it. I thought the same as you until the 'I didn't choose Richmond, I was housed here, woe is me' post.

If it really was a wind up, it backfired big time.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 1, 2008)

It was rubbish though mg.  A bit like shouting "poo" in a church and running away.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Oddly, moreso off-peak
> 
> It's a great area for being in a nice quiet, sleepy little village with all the bustle of London a few mins away. Love it.



that is a bit weird.

although peak has the distraction of the blackfriars trains!

yer, i loved living there for 3 years.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 1, 2008)

It was defo a wind-up. Trolls aren't incapable of writing 'woe is me' responses within the parameters.

Start any thread on here that Brixton/south London/Urban is shite and you're guaranteed a chorus of haughty responses.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 1, 2008)

I wonder what a "Citizen is shite" thread would guarantee?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 1, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I wonder what a "Citizen is shite" thread would guarantee?



A chorus of approval, no doubt about it


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2008)

PieEye said:


> It was textbook Urban wind up you lot!!  Being snooty about La Poor and the scuzzyness of S London?  Come on!


----------



## co-op (Apr 1, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> It was defo a wind-up. Trolls aren't incapable of writing 'woe is me' responses within the parameters..



I don't think she really knows herself - snobbery is confusing that way, first she wants to make out she's better because she lives in a rich area, then she want to make out she's better because she lives in a council flat. Yadda yadda. Auto-pwned. 



Citizen66 said:


> Start any thread on here that Brixton/south London/Urban is shite and you're guaranteed a chorus of haughty responses.



What's haughty about defending your area from these kind of stupid comments?
What's haughty about any of the comments posted?


----------



## tarannau (Apr 1, 2008)

Bless. I don't think Citizen actually knows what haughty means.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 1, 2008)

co-op said:


> I don't think she really knows herself - snobbery is confusing that way, first she wants to make out she's better because she lives in a rich area, then she want to make out she's better because she lives in a council flat. Yadda yadda. Auto-pwned.



No, the fact that she ended the OP in a 'yours, superior of Tunbridge Wells' style qualified it as a wind-up in my book.



co-op said:


> What's haughty about defending your area from these kind of stupid comments?
> What's haughty about any of the comments posted?



What, you mean like jingoists who defend England tooth and nail and then slag off France? 

A bit like defending the south east and then slagging off Richmond, no?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 1, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Bless. I don't think Citizen actually knows what haughty means.



I think you'll find he does.

And you're a prime example


----------



## cesare (Apr 1, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> A bit like defending the south east and then slagging off Richmond, no?



I didn't slag off Richmond


----------



## tarannau (Apr 1, 2008)

Ah, you understand 'haughty' in the same way that Alanis Morrisette understands 'irony' then. 

Care to show me where I've approached a proud or disdainful post defending SE London then. No tongue in cheek on my posts at all, no sirree

Love the attempted score settling mind. You still bitter after everyone had a good laugh at _that _jacket or something?


----------



## Dan U (Apr 1, 2008)

it sparked a funny thread regardless.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 1, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Ah, you understand 'haughty' in the same way that Alanis Morrisette understands 'irony' then.
> 
> Care to show me where I've approached a proud or disdainful post defending SE London then. No tongue in cheek on my posts at all, no sirree
> 
> Love the attempted score settling mind. You still bitter after everyone had a good laugh at _that _jacket or something?



LOL 

*Scornfully and condescendingly proud.*

Pretty much sums up your posting style fella 

Oh, and 'that Jacket' was like 6 years ago and bitterness never came into it.

I believe you need some more up to date weapons in the old armoury


----------



## Madusa (Apr 1, 2008)

Anyone slag off Muswell Hill and I'll have their balls on a plate.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Anyone slag off Muswell Hill and I'll have their balls on a plate.



Poncey and overpriced?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 1, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Anyone slag off Muswell Hill and I'll have their balls on a plate.


Drove up there once. More a mound than a hill.


----------



## Madusa (Apr 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Poncey and overpriced?


 Fucking nob!  

Alas, I do agree, although my rent is dirt cheap for what I get, have to say. 


littlebabyjesus said:


> Drove up there once. More a mound than a hill.



Oooh, we like the word 'mound' around here. Kinkay!


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 1, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Anyone slag off Muswell Hill and I'll have their balls on a plate.



There's no tube 

And when you do eventually find one it's the northern line


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Fucking nob!



In fairness, I thought I'd check out local property prices so I wasn't making crass assumptions, and it's true. A 2 bed, top floor, ex-LA block decorated in true 'old dear' styles - £260k


----------



## Madusa (Apr 1, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> There's no tube
> 
> And when you do eventually find one it's the northern line



piss off, you... Victoria Line, Picadilly and Northern line, nearby actually!  Glad there's no tube...keeps the riff raff out. 

Anyways, what's your fucking Mile End saying?? errr, nuffink, that's what!


----------



## tommers (Apr 1, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Anyone slag off Muswell Hill and I'll have their balls on a plate.



I used to live there.  It was alright but I've moved on to better things.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 1, 2008)

Madusa said:


> piss off, you... Victoria Line, Picadilly and Northern line, nearby actually!  Glad there's no tube...keeps the riff raff out.
> 
> Anyways, what's your fucking Mile End saying?? errr, nuffink, that's what!



Yeah, gimme Muswell Hill for £260k over Mile End for £5 any day of the week. Used to play football in Mile End, and it's not that it's rough, it's just totally soulless. No trees either, just lots of wind.


----------



## Madusa (Apr 1, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> In fairness, I thought I'd check out local property prices so I wasn't making crass assumptions, and it's true. A 2 bed, top floor, ex-LA block decorated in true 'old dear' styles - £260k



lol yeah. We're the fucking mugs paying our rent into our landlady's Coults account every month! 

Have to say though, when I first moved in, was chuffed at my find. My rent is well below average for London.


----------



## Madusa (Apr 1, 2008)

tommers said:


> I used to live there.  It was alright but I've moved on to better things.



I'm moving out in May. Love it here though.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 1, 2008)

Madusa said:


> piss off, you... Victoria Line, Picadilly and Northern line, nearby actually!  Glad there's no tube...keeps the riff raff out.
> 
> Anyways, what's your fucking Mile End saying?? errr, nuffink, that's what!



The difference being that I don't see where I live as an extension of my personality and take it personally if it is in any way slighted 

I like the location for the tube and places I enjoy such as Brick lane and Spitalfields.

And as for the lack of tubes keeping the riff-raff out, it didn't prevent you from settling there did it?


----------



## tommers (Apr 1, 2008)

Madusa said:


> I'm moving out in May. Love it here though.



yeah.  It was nice.  I drove through it last night actually.

Typically one of the girls I lived with was determined on living in Crouch End, so we moved.


----------



## oryx (Apr 2, 2008)

*The last word (maybe) from someone who lives in Brockley*

Brockley is great. 

Green space and good, reasonably priced restaurants, character and a bit of a 'bohemian' vibe, small independent shops & coffee bars, the Tube coming in 2010..........

But the best thing about it is it's not full of snobs and Cafe Rouge type places! I honestly think the only chain store in Brockley is Crofton Park Co-op. 

Only thing I like about Richmond is the deer, tbh. You can't park anywhere and it's been swallowed up by Clone Town Britain.


----------



## oryx (Apr 2, 2008)

miss giggles said:


> I was particularly taken with a pub named "The Beaten Path" unfortunately, the sign had crumbled, and now reads as "the Beaten". It's patrons complimented the name in a most disturbing fashion.



That's strange because AFAIK there is no such pub in Brockley.


----------

